# Game #33: Cavs @ Lakers (1/12/2006)



## remy23

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-12) @* *Los Angeles Lakers* *(18-17)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 7:30 pm PT, 10:30 pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Staples Center*, Los Angeles, California

Cleveland is fresh off a disappointing loss at home and heads out for a road trip. First stop is Los Angles, California, home of the Lakers. Kobe Bryant's been in an unstoppable scoring mode lately and with Damon Jones or whoever else we have at the wings, limiting his output will be impossible. Besides aggressive double-teams and trying to make Kobe give up the ball when possible, we can only hope for an off-night. The ideal strategy would be trying to key on the Lakers' 2nd and 3rd options. Cleveland also needs to win the bench battle (Coach Brown needs to have confidence in all his players and stay with certain combinations if they work). Hopefully, the bombers will get out of their slump and nail the long balls (Damon in particular, since he might receive a good deal of minutes). LeBron should continue to bring his all-around game and this is a game where solid games from Gooden and Ilgauskas would win the day. While the media may key in on the Kobe and LeBron comparison, the only thing Cleveland cares about is getting the W.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lovely, Damon Jones starting at SG vs. Kobe. I smell another loss here as Lebron goes for a triple double but all for naught.


----------



## remy23

*Stars set to align in Los Angeles*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Stars set to align in Los Angeles*
> 
> Thursday, January 12, 2006
> 
> *Burt Graeff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Two of the NBA's bright young stars will trade shots tonight in Los Angeles when the Cavaliers face the Lakers at the Staples Center.
> 
> The Cavaliers' LeBron James, 21, and the Lakers' Kobe Bryant, 27, figure to dazzle courtside ticket holders with acrobatic moves to the basket and fallaway jumpers.
> 
> Bryant took a string of four straight 45-point or more games into Portland on Wednesday night, where the Lakers faced the Trail Blazers. The last player to score 45 or more in four straight games was Wilt Chamberlain, who did it during the 1964-65 season.
> 
> "We're just going to try to contain [Bryant] in some way," Cavaliers coach Mike Brown said, "and hope he doesn't go for 50 or 60 [points].
> 
> "Opposing teams are doubling, sometime tripling him, but he's got that killer instinct thing going right now.
> 
> Bryant's 34.1 points a game average leads the NBA; at 30.8, James ranks third. He's topped 30 points in 15 of the last 18 games. "The only thing you can do with Kobe," James said, "is to try to limit his touches.
> 
> "He will get his shots and score his points."
> 
> *New kid on the block:*
> 
> Brown said power forward Anderson Varejao, who has missed the entire season while recovering from surgery to repair a dislocated right shoulder, will likely be placed on the active list soon. "It could happen for tonight's game," Brown said, "but if not, than either Saturday [in Phoenix] or Sunday [at Portland]."
> 
> *In 54 games as a rookie last season, Varejao, 23, averaged 4.9 points and 4.3 rebounds in 16 minutes off the bench. "It's been a long time, five months, since I've played," he said.
> 
> "I'm ready. We have guys here who can score. I'm ready to bring some energy."*
> 
> *Overlooked:*
> 
> Power forward Drew Gooden flies under the radar, but he's quietly having the best season of his four-year career. His points (11.3) are down because he does not get the shots he once did, but he's averaging 8.8 rebounds and is shooting a career-high 53 percent (136-of-258) from the field.
> 
> I'm playing on the best team I've ever played on," he said, "and I think I've been more efficient.
> 
> "I feel like I'm a senior in college."
> 
> Gooden has 29 rebounds, with 28 points, in the last two games.
> 
> *Finally:*
> 
> *Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry is in Europe where he's scouting. . . .* Donyell Marshall's 7.3 rebounds a game lead all NBA reserves.


That's awesome.


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Los Angeles Lakers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/12/2006 | Cavaliers hit road seeking victories*












> *Cavaliers hit road seeking victories*
> *Without Hughes, it's time to test mettle*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* The Cavaliers have played the fewest road games in the NBA.
> 
> That statistic is about to drastically change. And if things go poorly, so too will the fortunes of the team.
> 
> The Cavs play eight of their next nine games away from Quicken Loans Arena, including a six-game West Coast swing beginning tonight against the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> It's a trip that will test the club's mettle and help define whether the Cavs, minus Larry Hughes, are an Eastern Conference contender.
> 
> "The importance of the road trip is the simple fact we need to get better on the road,'' said Cavs coach Mike Brown, whose team is 6-7 away from home.
> 
> "We need to know how to win on the road so that if we are fortunate enough to get into the postseason we will be prepared to win and know what it takes to win. Playing on the road is the toughest thing you can do.''
> 
> Except, maybe, beat the New York Knicks.
> 
> The Cavs had hoped to vault into their longest road trip of the season with a home win against the Knicks, the conference bottom-feeder that has bedeviled them the past two seasons.
> 
> Instead, the Knicks rallied for a 92-84 win in a game in which the Cavs were guilty of settling for 3-point shots and relying too much on LeBron James.
> 
> "This was supposed to be what I like to call our Geico game -- an insurance win before heading on the road,'' forward Drew Gooden said of the loss to the Knicks. "We are going to have to pick it up if we want to win out West.''
> 
> After facing the Lakers, the Cavs travel to the Phoenix Suns, Portland Trail Blazers, Denver Nuggets and Golden State Warriors before returning home for one game to meet the Indiana Pacers on Jan. 24.
> 
> The team has just five more games outside the Eastern Time Zone following this pivotal stretch.
> 
> The Cavs (20-12) hold the conference's fourth spot, but the Milwaukee Bucks and Pacers are within two games in the loss column.
> 
> "We're going to have to find a way to bring the same intensity on the road that we normally bring at home,'' Ira Newble said. "That starts with defense.''
> 
> True enough, but the Cavs also must adjust offensively to the loss of Hughes, out for at least six more weeks with a finger injury. The team misses his ability to penetrate and distribute.
> 
> The Cavs were 6-of-28 from behind the 3-point arc against the Knicks. Brown pointed out the Cavs took eight fewer free throws than 3-point shots. That's a dangerous ratio, especially on the road.
> 
> The Cavs are 2-2 without Hughes.
> 
> "Losing Larry is definitely going to hurt us,'' Newble said. "Everyone needs to step it up.''
> 
> And, perhaps, take a step or two closer to the hoop. The Cavs are 20-of-81 from behind the 3-point line in the past three games. Nobody is struggling more than Damon Jones (6-of-37 in the past seven games).
> 
> Donyell Marshall concedes the Cavs need to attack the basket, but he said they cannot totally change their identity.
> 
> "We are a drive-and-kick team, that's what we do,'' Marshall said. "We were getting open threes, open shots. If we hit half those shots, there wouldn't be questions about settling for jump shots.''
> 
> *Stop the press*
> 
> Fans might not think Jones' shooting woes are humorous, but he made light of it anyway Tuesday by delivering a "keynote address'' to reporters. "This is only going to happen once, it will not happen again: I'm officially in a slump,'' Jones said.
> 
> He added the current slump is not nearly as hazardous to his health as one from a season ago when he played with the Miami Heat and Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> "I don't have a 7-foot, 300-pound guy on my (butt) telling me if I don't hit a shot he's going to send me to Siberia,'' Jones said.
> 
> *Wild Thing return?*
> 
> There's a good chance Anderson Varejao will make his season debut tonight against the Lakers at the Staples Center. Varejao, out all year after offseason shoulder surgery, has been cleared for practice for the last week and a half and is ready. Brown said before the team left the final decision will be made after this morning's shootaround.
> 
> "We'll talk about it on the flight and tomorrow morning,'' Brown said. "He probably would be cleared to play. It is a discussion we'll have on the flight out.''
> 
> *Guarding Kobe*
> 
> The Cavs face a serious defensive challenge tonight with the Lakers' Kobe Bryant, who started last night's game in Portland averaging 47 points over his past four games.
> 
> "He's the best player in our league by far,'' LeBron James said. "You can't stop him. We've got to try to slow down the other guys.''
> 
> The real trouble is, without Hughes, the Cavs have bad match-up options on Bryant. It appears James will start the game guarding Lamar Odom, but will guard Bryant as well. The Cavs will likely start with Eric Snow on Bryant and also use Ira Newble on him off the bench.


----------



## hendrix2430

I would love for lebron to guard kobe, just to show what he can do, and hopefully do a good job at it. As difficult a task as that may be, it's possible. He just has to bring his A game and hold Kobe under 30, which would be a "success".


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

You can't really hold Kobe to 30, cause he averages almost 30 shots a night and lately has been taking more than that. A player with his skill level is gonna put points on the board with that many fga's.

I'd love to see Lebron take the challenge and guard Kobe though. And if the lakeshow try to put Kobe on LBJ, I want to see him working the post all night. No sense in taking J's with his size advantage and we need easy baskets. 

I think we should use a mix of Snow/LBJ/Newble on Kobe and hope for the best. 

Also ANDY is back and he better get at least 10-15 mins, we need him big time with Hughes out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Also just wanted to add that LBJ better not back down or be buddy buddy with Kobe.

He played well against him last year but kind of holds back for some reason. I know LBJ looks up to him but Kobe will undoubtedly be his buddy off the court and rip his heart out on it, MJ style.

I want to see Lebron get the same attitude.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah, LBJ better not be shooting any wackass fadeaways when Kobe is on him. Take his *** to the post and beat him up.


----------



## thekid

LeBron with some fire in this game and he's very dangerous for LA. What kind of shape is Varejao in? He's just full of energy.


----------



## remy23

^ I'm not sure exactly what type of shape Anderson currently is in. But I doubt he'll see a lot of minutes in the next few games unless serious foul trouble forces Coach Brown's hand. Anderson will probably be eased back into playing slowly. From a picture I saw a while ago (when he was first coming back to practice), he looked the same physically as he always has (no weight issue of gaining a lot of weight when inactive or eating poorly).


----------



## Cap

This game could go either way quite frankly. I would say the Cavs easily if Hughes and AV were healthy, but as is, it'll be close unless the backcourt has a 2-10 night again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> ^ I'm not sure exactly what type of shape Anderson currently is in. But I doubt he'll see a lot of minutes in the next few games unless serious foul trouble forces Coach Brown's hand. Anderson will probably be eased back into playing slowly. From a picture I saw a while ago (when he was first coming back to practice), he looked the same physically as he always has (no weight issue of gaining a lot of weight when inactive or eating poorly).


I don't care, I want to see AV on the court for 10-15 mins at least :biggrin: 

He is an energy/hustle player, I think if he responds well early, he'll be fine with slightly increased minutes. Who is the Lakers backup center anyways (Bynum)? It's not like he'll be banging with a beast downlow or something.


----------



## thekid

Kwame shifts over to center as Mihm's backup with Cook coming in at the 4. Odom will also spend time at the 4. Bynum is basically 3rd at the center depth chart.


----------



## futuristxen

Charles picked us.
Kenny picked the Lakers.

Not sure what that means.


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow on Kobe early as Parker blows by Jones ughh


----------



## Pioneer10

Jones blows a wide open 3 ugghhh


----------



## Pioneer10

Ouch awful shot by Z


----------



## Pioneer10

back and forth game right now: seems to me the Lakers are playing a bit better though.


----------



## remy23

LeBron seems very laid back. Against other teams, he's usually a tad more animated. Of course, he always gets his mates going first, then tries to step it up. But he's so calm out there right now, almost too calm.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron blew the layup ugghh come on King


----------



## Pioneer10

Nice move by Parker getting that on Snow. Welcome the King to the game AND 1


----------



## Pioneer10

Great move by Kobe on Newble


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh God is that Violet Palmer what the hell is she doing reffing this big game


----------



## Pioneer10

Looks like Walton got bailed out on that move


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah Bron's not all that focused tonight. And by proxy neither is the team. This is just the kind of game we need Andy to come in and do crazy **** in.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lakers offense much smoother then the Cavs not surprising with Snow and Newble on the floor together


----------



## BEEZ

kobe knocked it away from Bron


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden is the only guy bringing it tonight so far


----------



## Pioneer10

LOL SNOW took it away from Kobe and LEbron just exploded


----------



## Pioneer10

Neither Lebron nor Bryant playing all that well right now


----------



## Pioneer10

Great shot by Kobe: Newble played that perfectly. He can shoot that all night as far as I'm concerned


----------



## futuristxen

One thing Lebron has to work on in his post game is protecting the ball. Both on the pass and when he's actually got it. He does get it poked away a lot on the block. It seems like when he gets on the block the defense is in such a panic that they are all over his back, but rarely does a foul get called at that point. Maybe pull some tape on Larry Bird and see how he created from the post.


----------



## BEEZ

futuristxen said:


> One thing Lebron has to work on in his post game is protecting the ball. Both on the pass and when he's actually got it. He does get it poked away a lot on the block. It seems like when he gets on the block the defense is in such a panic that they are all over his back, but rarely does a foul get called at that point. Maybe pull some tape on Larry Bird and see how he created from the post.


 agreed. All I know the Cavs better win as I bet 5 grand in UCash


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

kind of a sloppy start, we're lucky to only be down 3.


----------



## Pioneer10

^ He still doesn't look all that comfortable in the post to me still: it's one of the least refined aspects of his game. Hopefully this offseason they he will work on it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice post feed by Luke!


----------



## Pioneer10

GREAT pass by LUkE to Z for the AND 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> ^ He still doesn't look all that comfortable in the post to me still: it's one of the least refined aspects of his game. Hopefully this offseason they he will work on it


Yeah i'd rather him have put in work on that rather than his J.


----------



## Pioneer10

Luke Again


----------



## Pioneer10

Our D sucks so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z puttin in work down low :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10

Z going Rasheed Wallace like on that jumper lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Our D sucks so far


The D is awful, no energy


----------



## Pioneer10

Need better D too easy for the Lakers right now


----------



## Pioneer10

Violet Palmer is awful how is that not the Cavs ball of the miss


----------



## futuristxen

Sasha sighting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Put Lebron back in plz


----------



## Pioneer10

This team looks better without Kobe. Bad shot by Z


----------



## futuristxen

I thought the Lakers were a one man team? What's all this then?


----------



## Pioneer10

I can tell you on thing, Luke Jackson would be starting if he played for Phil Jackson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

You know what, this game has all the hallmarks of a loss. You can just sense it with this team.

It's like they are a step slow and don't have the intensity for some reason. Hopefully Lebron can get it going and energize the team.


----------



## Pioneer10

D is real bad when Z and Marsahll are in there: very slow rotating


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> This team looks better without Kobe. Bad shot by Z


Yeah the ball movement is MUCH better when he's out


----------



## Pioneer10

Av?


----------



## Pioneer10

Z is getting in his shoot every time he gets the ball mode: not good. Needs to pass out of the double team


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Pavlovic in the game?


----------



## Pioneer10

Great move Brown putting Pavlovic in the game: TO and TO


----------



## Pioneer10

Why Sasha over Luke?


----------



## futuristxen

AV could probably matchup on Odom.


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Why Sasha over Luke?


Luke came in first. He's playing both over Jones. Rejoice!


----------



## futuristxen

Z is going to be the dude tonight. He's destroying all comers right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Where is AV?


----------



## Pioneer10

Just got to keep this game close till the 4th: back to back for the Lakers so we should have a bit more energy


----------



## Pioneer10

Marshall can NOt guard Odom


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron showing the passing ability WOW great pass


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn that was a nice pass by LBJ


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Marsall on Odom: Mismatch.

What does Luke have to do to get minutes: this is ridiculous?


----------



## futuristxen

So Kobe got hurt AGAIN!?


----------



## Pioneer10

So Lebron cannot play D: LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James loves that little hop step :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

Missed both FT's but Gooden clears it up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to concentrate on the line


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron needs to concentrate on the line


Yeah, the only reason he misses on the line is just because he's not focusing there. He takes them for granted sometimes and clangs them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Actually in the beginning of the season James was taking his time at the line and shooting much better

Now he went back to his old style and he's back in the high 70's.


----------



## Pioneer10

Some really late calls here: bailing Mihm out now


----------



## futuristxen

I hate late whistles.

Let's see some Andy Verejao, baby!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z with 2, now is when you come with Andy


----------



## futuristxen

Wonder what kind of shape Andy is in?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man we need to make our run now while Kobe is cooled off, get at least a 6-7 pt lead before half time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Wonder what kind of shape Andy is in?


If Brown would put him in we could find out :biggrin: 

Seriously what is the excuse to not at least give him a look


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man we need to make our run now while Kobe is cooled off, get at least a 6-7 pt lead before half time


 I think we need to just keep it tied till the 4th. Back to back for LA we should be able to make a run


----------



## futuristxen

I don't think Damon Jones has played since he sat down in the first? Did he even play then? Matchups dictate that he shouldn't really play tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Kobe always does that, gets up on someone every now and then and picks up a foul


----------



## Pioneer10

We're over the limit: need to attack the basket. FT's hurting us right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> I think we need to just keep it tied till the 4th. Back to back for LA we should be able to make a run


No way, too risky with Kobe. He'll start firing them up and if he gets hot your toast


----------



## Pioneer10

Kobe fans better not moan about an injury if he keeps shooting like this.

Z being the man


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh no Jones back in the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z bringing it tonight


----------



## remy23

This is the best Zydrunas has looked in a while. There's even a little bounce in his step.


----------



## Pioneer10

Another great pass by Lebron which won't show up in the boxscore becuase Z got fouled


----------



## Pioneer10

How is that not a travel on Kobe?


----------



## futuristxen

Z is wrecking shop tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Z is very active, flashback day for Z tonight. 

Oh the memories of a young Z


----------



## Pioneer10

Clear foul there stop moaning Odom just because Kobe won't pass you the ball


----------



## remy23

Zydrunas with 14 points in the quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Dumb *** foul by Z

EDIT: Actually that wasn't even a foul, what the hell is violet palmer doing


----------



## futuristxen

**** you Violet.


----------



## Pioneer10

I Hate Violet Palmer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pioneer10

Freaking Bull****


----------



## futuristxen

Seriously, why do you call that bull ****?

Lebron...jesus christ.


----------



## remy23

LeBron with a JAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

That WAS SICK


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Oh Shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## futuristxen

Brian Cook just got Damon Jonesed!


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't know what to say


----------



## remy23

And people say LeBron doesn't dunk on people. =)

50/46, Cleveland leads by 4 at the half.


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> And people say LeBron doesn't dunk on people. =)
> 
> 50/46, Cleveland leads by 4 at the half.


 Cook was like holy ****


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Boy did that look beutiful in High Def..Man!! Sweet Dunk! I like to watch teh cavs in there blue jerseys..


----------



## futuristxen

That Z foul trouble could be what gets us though. He's the main reason we retook the lead.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> That Z foul trouble could be what gets us though. He's the main reason we retook the lead.


 Can we petition the NBA to fire Violet Palmer: she is horrendous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> And people say LeBron doesn't dunk on people. =)
> 
> 50/46, Cleveland leads by 4 at the half.


Some people even say he's not exciting to watch :eek8:

*cough* haters *cough*


----------



## futuristxen

Brian Cook had that moment Damon Jones had last year. Where he jumped without thinking, and then mid-air, was like, "****, what am I doing here"?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Can we petition the NBA to fire Violet Palmer: she is horrendous


Why did we have to get Violet Palmer? She always kills us with bad calls. 

Brown should have taken Z out there late in the half anyways, PLAY VAREJAO


----------



## futuristxen

The cool thing about places like LA and New York is that the home crowds there will appreciate good basketball, no matter who it is played by. They gave it up for Lebron on that one.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Brian Cook had that moment Damon Jones had last year. Where he jumped without thinking, and then mid-air, was like, "****, what am I doing here"?


Yeah that was beautiful...

The way the whole arena just anticipates what he's gonna do on fast breaks makes it that much better. The whole building is just on edge and he throws it down.

Poor Brian Cook, he didn't actually think he was gonna block that shot :laugh:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

wow just wow


----------



## futuristxen

Damn. If only Z didn't get that third foul. Watch him get his fourth at the beginning of the third. That was such a game changing call. Brown really shouldn't have had him in with 2 fouls at that point.


----------



## remy23

*Ray Charles could call a better game than you!*



Pioneer10 said:


> Can we petition the NBA to fire Violet Palmer: she is horrendous


*Just say NO!!!*


----------



## Pioneer10

Still some faults here: need to play Luke and Anderson a bit.

Marshall is a liability against Odom. 

Really impressed with the play of Snow and Gooden so far


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I do like MIke Brown giving Sasha and Luke a chance to show something. I wish sasha would square up and look to be a threat on offense he looks 3 times as more lost than newble/luke on offense.


AV sighting tonight?


----------



## Pioneer10

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I do like MIke Brown giving Sasha and Luke a chance to show something. I wish sasha would square up and look to be a threat on offense he looks 3 times as more lost than newble/luke on offense.
> 
> 
> AV sighting tonight?


 Why not just give Luke and Newble ALL the minutes. Seriously what does Luke have to do?


----------



## remy23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> AV sighting tonight?


Zydrunas is feeling it. But if he gets another cheap foul early and has to sit down, if I were coaching the team, I'd throw AV in there in less than 2 nanoseconds.


----------



## futuristxen

I think Brown has to try AV on Odom. I'd rather have Lebron and Snow on Kobe for the rest of the game.

Lebron
Snow
AV
Marshall/Gooden
Z

That's what I'd like to see in the second half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We have to be careful with Kobe in the 2nd half...he is not gonna want to be shown up in his house. You can bet he will come out guns blazing. 

3rd qtr will be pivotal to this win, we need to bring it on defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> I think Brown has to try AV on Odom. I'd rather have Lebron and Snow on Kobe for the rest of the game.
> 
> Lebron
> Snow
> AV
> Marshall/Gooden
> Z
> 
> That's what I'd like to see in the second half.


That would be a best case scenario, with Luke/Newble getting ALL the wing bench minutes.

Obviously that's not going to happen with Brown though :no:


----------



## futuristxen

Has Damon Jones even attempted a shot tonight?


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Has Damon Jones even attempted a shot tonight?


 He bricked a wide open 3 to start the game


----------



## futuristxen

Only 4 3 pt attempts so far tonight. Sounds like the message tonight was to attack the rim.


----------



## Pioneer10

Mihm has turned himself into a nice player


----------



## remy23

Zydrunas comes out with a nice jumper.


----------



## Pioneer10

How is that a foul on Snow: Kobe's elbow was out?


----------



## Pioneer10

Z is the man tonight: someone might take the Player of the Game title from Lebron tonight


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> Z is the man tonight: someone might take the Player of the Game title from Lebron tonight


 He needs to pass out of that double though


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow is playing awesome D


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden again playing well


----------



## remy23

Z is on a mission.


----------



## Pioneer10

Get Jones out of the game can't keep up with Parker


----------



## remy23

LeBron throwing more dimes.


----------



## Pioneer10

James putting in a passing clinic


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James dominating this game


----------



## Pioneer10

Get Jones out of the game: Parker is eating him up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

bad possession


----------



## Pioneer10

Not liking this we are dominating but we are only up by 3


----------



## Pioneer10

James blew the layup


----------



## Pioneer10

How Is That A Foul On Z? **** You Violet


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on Z....man he gets alot of cheap *** fouls


----------



## remy23

With another foul on Z, will we get to see any AV?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well now we should feed Lebron in the post, just avoid falling in love with the jumper


----------



## futuristxen

A little complacent with the lead. They've done a good job as a team on Bryant so far. But I think we're all waiting for him to go on a spurt. The cushion isn't big enough. Plus the Lakers are getting their hands on a lot of the Cavs passes and dribbles. Got to protect the basketball.


----------



## Pioneer10

We are outplaying them but guys like Smush Parker are keeping them in the game. Why is Damon Jones in the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Still no AV


----------



## Pioneer10

Got to the basket Lebron: don't fall in love with the outside shot


----------



## remy23

Yeah. We gotta get LBJ deeper in the paint or closer to the basket. Off all these screens, he's getting the ball so far back, he's tempted to take it then and there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's another bad call by VIolet


----------



## BEEZ

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That's another bad call by VIolet


 She is horrid


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF was that shot by Marshall?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We should be up 10+ right now, letting them hang around


----------



## Pioneer10

Need to push this lead out: Lakers are on the ropes but we are not putting them away


----------



## G-Force

That is what you are going to get with Violet Palmer officiating your game. I wonder if she knows what others think of her officiating?


----------



## Pioneer10

Man the more I watch Gooden the more I really don't want to lose him. Could we just sign Jason Terry in the offseason w/o having to lose Drew?


----------



## futuristxen

I guess, at least Violet is making bad calls both ways. I don't think that was a foul on Odom. But it would be kind of nice, if the refs weren't such a visible part of the game, y' know?

Sloppy offense right now by both teams, keeping this game close. The Cavs haven't capitilized on the Laker's misques, that is going to come back and bite them. Don't know what Marshall was thinking with that last shot.


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Man the more I watch Gooden the more I really don't want to lose him. Could we just sign Jason Terry in the offseason w/o having to lose Drew?


Yeah, and when you factor in Drew's improvement, the best thing would be to keep him, and let Verejao be Z's backup next season, and eventually replace Z.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF was that pass by Newble: that was awful


----------



## remy23

That last possession was brutal.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is just sloppy basketball....Lebron has to turn on the killer instinct and put them away


----------



## futuristxen

Smart foul by Snow. Don't let Bryant get going.

Snow has been balling tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Can we please make a FT?


----------



## remy23

AV in the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Andy!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Anderson


----------



## Pioneer10

How is that a foul: that ball was like a mile high


----------



## Pioneer10

Man we're only up by 1 when we should be up by 10 or so


----------



## Pioneer10

That was an awful end to the quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What a joke...how is it possible we're losing this game


----------



## remy23

What a terrible quarter.


----------



## futuristxen

Bad end to a quarter that the Cavs kinda dominated for the most part. Lebron's got to do a better job of attacking those traps.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What a joke...how is it possible we're losing this game


 I don't know: maybe not playing Luke, keeping D. Jones on Smush Parker, getting Z jobbed by the refs 

Uggh this has been frustrating to watch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

They should have posted Lebron instead of having him bring the ball up against pressure, it's stupid to keep him so far away from the basket. 

Wilks/Snow can bring the ball up just fine. 

Uggh I will be so pissed if we give this game away


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Watch Z get whistled for a quick foul


----------



## Pioneer10

Luke For 3


----------



## remy23

Luke nails a 3. Why wasn't he playing more tonight? BS!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why Does Luke Not Play More


----------



## Pioneer10

Marshall is not having a good game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall not playing smart basketball tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

way too many turnovers tonight....


----------



## Pioneer10

Wtf iS Marshall on Odom: that is bad matchup for us


----------



## remy23

With Marshall playing poorly, it makes no sense AV wasn't getting any burn tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn it Luke with the TO.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brown is killing me with these erratic subs - why the hell are you taking Lebron out? He had like a 6 min rest. And then randomly coming in with Sasha - no time for that in a close game like this.

This is the most IRRITATING game to watch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Also everytime Bryant comes out the Lakers make a run on us....Phil needs to put him back in


----------



## futuristxen

Brown's rotations tonight have been a little wonky. I think he's let Phil Jackson dictate the game to him tonight, instead of vice versa.

This Lakers teams has Phil Jackson's fingerprints all over it. People are crediting Kobe for the turnaround, but the overall play of the Lakers has a lot to do with Phil Jackson doctrine. Especially defensively. The defense they are playing right now is a Phil Jackson staple.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF is Marshall doing....good put back by Z


----------



## Pioneer10

Z with a big shot but man Marshall is playing like crap. Why isn't Gooden in the game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great Z with 5 fouls...damn he's constantly in foul trouble


----------



## Pioneer10

Luke playing real well. The problem in this game for every player having a good game (Drew, Snow, Luke) a player is having a real bad game (Marshall, Jones, Newble)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lakers have all the momentum...


----------



## remy23

When will Kobe return for LA? The Lakers are playing solid right now without him.


----------



## futuristxen

The Lakers role players are killing us. It's hard to stop them, because you can't focus on any one of them right now. Pistons-eque on offense with that unit.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> The Lakers role players are killing us. It's hard to stop them, because you can't focus on any one of them right now. Pistons-eque on offense with that unit.


 Marshall looks like he is 80 trying to keep up with Odom switch Lebron onto him or something


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^I thought the Lakers support players were supposed to suck? they look good to me out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall looks like he is 80 trying to keep up with Odom switch Lebron onto him or something


Gooden should be out there instead of Marshall, he was playing well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Brown making Lebron bring the ball up?????? It's allowing the Lakers to take him out of the game.

Let Snow bring it up


----------



## Pioneer10

We're going to run out of time again this game I think: Laker lead getting slowly bigger


----------



## Pioneer10

Wtf Is Marshall On Odom


----------



## Pioneer10

Luke For 3


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Luuuuuuuuuke


----------



## remy23

Luke again from 3!


----------



## Pioneer10

Bad shot by Lebron there


----------



## remy23

Luke again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Luuuuukkkeeee


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on another weak call how is that not a moving pick on Odom


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

uggh thats such a momentum killer


----------



## remy23

LeBron in the lane.


----------



## Pioneer10

Frankly we look a LOT better w/o Marshall in there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron putting nice effort out there on D, at least making Kobe work for his looks


----------



## Pioneer10

Bad TO by Lebron.

Lebron needs to be on Odom and Snow on Kobe. Gooden/Marshall can not guard Odom


----------



## remy23

Z with a big jumper.


----------



## remy23

Gooden can't believe the foul call.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF is Brown doing with this matchup on Odom: makes no sense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron shouldn't be bringing the damn ball up, let Snow do it!

I don't understand that, it just allows them to trap him


----------



## futuristxen

Finally calling this ****. The Lakers have been very physical all second half on defense.


----------



## Pioneer10

God our FT's are killing us again


----------



## remy23

Luke out, Donyell in.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

God we suck on the line


----------



## Pioneer10

Marshall in the game? this make no sense


----------



## remy23

Z with a huge shot to tie the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

great Kobe trying to be the hero again


----------



## remy23

Gooden ties the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Great shots by Kobe: amazing


----------



## futuristxen

Damnit. We let it stay too close for too long.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I swear thats so annoying...you knew it was coming, he always trys to be a hero


----------



## remy23

Kobe puts LA up again.

Does Cleveland go for the tie or go for the win?


----------



## Pioneer10

That wasnt' bad D that was some great offense


----------



## Pioneer10

That wasnt' bad D either that was some great offense


----------



## remy23

Go for the tie or the win? The classic question at clutch time when on the road.


----------



## remy23

LeBron draws the foul. I hope he can hit his foul shots or it's over.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron should go right to the hoop


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh no: Ft's not good to us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good rebound by Drew, go to the basket again


----------



## Pioneer10

How did Gooden get that board: Lol


----------



## remy23

James misses the second! But Drew gets the rebound. Oh man!


----------



## futuristxen

Sweet.
Chance for the win now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron please drive to the hole


----------



## futuristxen

Probably for the best. The way kobe was shooting, I'd rather have the ball in our hands at the end of the game. Either win it, or go home. Good game by both teams tonight. TEAMS!


----------



## remy23

Darn!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

****.


----------



## Pioneer10

Shoot: good shot by Lebron didn't go.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*LA Lakers 99, Cleveland 98*


----------



## Pioneer10

We lost this game because of Odom though: stupid game plan against him by Brown


----------



## futuristxen

Great. Here it comes. Oh well. It's just another game. A good effort, got some promising things from Luke tonight. Lamar Odom killed us.


----------



## remy23

We can conclude several things:

1) No more Damon as a starter (bring him off the bench). Split the starter minutes between Luke and Ira (preferably Luke).

2) If there is a speed SF or quick PF, Marshall can't get it done on the defensive end. Gooden and AV need to be the men in that case. While Gooden will get his time, it's unfortunate AV is coming off injury because he would have done better than Marshall on the defensive end and coach wasn't confident enough to play him.

3) We continue to shoot foul shots poorly and it's going to keep costing us game.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah Freethrows cost us the game tonight. Snow, Lebron, Z all missed big free throws.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game was lost in the 3rd quarter. We could have put this game away but just didn't have that killer instinct as a team and let the Lakers hang around.


----------



## Cap

Well I predicted this one, close the whole way. Exciting game to watch. Kerr is annoying sometimes though, how many times must he mention Michael Jordan, the Bulls, Phil Jackson, and all that crap when he talks about Kobe? I think he says those same things every single time he commentates when the Lakers play.

Oh, and Luke Jackson almost brought the team back himself. This just further proves that something is wrong with Damon. I mean it, I don't think he likes his role or perhaps even being a Cav. Trade his ***.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This game was lost in the 3rd quarter. We could have put this game away but just didn't have that killer instinct as a team and let the Lakers hang around.


 Well Kobe will get the credit (rightfully so) but it was Odom who took this game over. Marshall on Odom was just a disaster.

On a good note: Lebron's D looked alright to me


----------



## Drewbs

Well at least now everyone knows that Luke actually does have some game.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> On a good note: Lebron's D looked alright to me


It's looked alright for virtually this entire season (and parts of the very end last year). I see the difference and it's clear as day. I always compare LeBron's defense to Amare's jumper. Both were slow to come along but weren't as terrible as people made it out to be (LeBron plays NO defense or Amare can't hit a shot from more than 10 feet out).


----------



## remy23

Drewbs said:


> Well at least now everyone knows that Luke actually does have some game.


Yeah. This was his best game in terms of impact. But I think his career high this season (14 points) was nice because he hit jumpers, drove, hit the pull up and even threw in some floaters. He showed the full offensive arsenal that night. But tonight Luke showed heart and real courage to take and make big shots. That's the Luke I remember from college. Hopefully, this game means from now on, we get the Oregon Duck version of Luke Jackson. This is the Luke the team had in mind when drafting him.


----------



## futuristxen

You have to kind of credit mike brown, he definitely went with Luke tonight. He could have just kept Damon in there like he had been doing. Maybe this is a sign of things to come?

Eric Snow was outstanding tonight though. Really after a rough start, he's been playing like the guy the Cavs traded for. He's as good as he was in his prime in Philly right now, I think.

And Andy got a little run. He definitely looked rusty. It's going to be tough for him to get minutes from Gooden, Marshall, and Z.


----------



## BEEZ

EHL said:


> Well I predicted this one, close the whole way. Exciting game to watch. Kerr is annoying sometimes though, how many times must he mention Michael Jordan, the Bulls, Phil Jackson, and all that crap when he talks about Kobe? I think he says those same things every single time he commentates when the Lakers play.
> 
> Oh, and Luke Jackson almost brought the team back himself. This just further proves that something is wrong with Damon. I mean it, I don't think he likes his role or perhaps even being a Cav. Trade his ***.


 OK, so it wasnt just me. When I watch him play I dont see passion at all, like hes just collecting a paycheck. There are other facets to the game besides taking 3's.

Also, I like what I saw from Lebron. Hes missing a mean streak. He needs to be a killer in the mold that when you step on the court, he'll eat you ear off like Mike Tyson or something.


----------



## Pioneer10

FT's: 14-23 from the line: that's just awful. 

3 reasons this wasn't a blowout frankly as we out played the Lakers
1) FT's
2) Marshall on Odom
3) Jones on Parker


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers kayoed by Kobe down stretch*



> *Cavaliers kayoed by Kobe down stretch*
> 
> Friday, January 13, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Los Angeles -* The made- for-television hype of the duel between LeBron James and Kobe Bryant was not overhyped at all. James and Bryant decided the outcome of Thursday's Cavaliers-Lakers game.
> 
> Bryant scored the Lakers' last three bas kets, includ ing a spectac ular jumper over James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas with 8.6 seconds left, to lift Los Angeles to a 99-98 victory at the Staples Center.
> 
> But the Cavaliers had chances to tie or win. The Cavs worked the ball inside to James, who posted up Bryant, spun around him and drew a foul.
> 
> James made the first free throw but missed the second. But Drew Gooden rebounded and called timeout with 4.2 seconds left.
> 
> The Cavs got the ball in James' hands again, but James, who finished with 28 points, missed a 15-footer from the left side as time expired.
> 
> The Cavaliers finished 14-for-23 from the foul line, compared with 18-of-20 for the Lakers.
> 
> Ilgauskas led the Cavs with 29 points.
> 
> Bryant led the Lakers with 27.
> 
> In the third quarter, James hit a 19-foot jumper to extend the Cavs' lead to seven. The Lakers began to chip away inside and cut the Cavs' lead to one.
> 
> James nailed a trey for a 64-60 lead, but the Lakers wouldn't go away. A rally, capped by Chris Mihm's dunk ended the third quarter with the Cavs' trailing, 68-67.
> 
> The Cavs trailed by two with seven minutes left.
> 
> The Cavs were also hurt when Ilgauskas received his fifth foul. But Luke Jackson, playing some of Damon Jones' minutes, stepped up and nailed three 3-pointers in as many tries in the fourth quarter. He finished with 11 points.
> 
> Bryant's string of scoring 40 or more points in consecutive games ended at five.
> 
> His streak of getting hurt against the Cavs is now at three.
> 
> Bryant suffered a right wrist sprain in the first half. Last year, Bryant missed several weeks after spraining his ankle against the Cavs here in January. The year before, Bryant injured his shoulder in Los Angeles against the Cavs and was out for several weeks.
> 
> The Cavs trailed by seven late in the first quarter behind Smush Parker's reverse layup. Gooden brought the Cavs back with a layup.
> 
> James scored on a layup and he followed that bucket with a dunk for a 23-22 deficit. Once the Lakers took a three-point lead, Donyell Marshall tied the score with a 3-pointer from the corner.
> 
> Bryant ended the quarter with a 25-footer to give the Lakers a 28-25 lead going into the second quarter.
> 
> Ilgauskas got going in the second quarter. The Lakers did not have an answer as Ilgauskas consistently got deep in the lane for easy scores. Ilgauskas scored 14 of his 16 first-half points in the second quarter, going 5-of-6 from the field and 4-of-5 from the line.
> 
> The Cavs trailed by six following Bryant's jumper with 5:55 left before the half. The Cavs played solid team defense on Bryant. He had only 11 first-half points.
> 
> "You want to make sure you send help to double him but you have to be careful," Cavs coach Mike Brown said before the game. "Kobe's going to get his points. You can't stop him, but if you leave the other guys open too much they can hurt you."
> 
> None of the other Lakers hurt the Cavs, at least in the first half. The Cavs' defense got tighter and James got stronger.
> 
> The Cavs closed out the half with a 14-4 run, capped by a thunderous one-handed dunk by James off a steal and assist by Eric Snow to end the half with a 50-46 lead. James had 17 first-half points.
> 
> Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest was in attendance with his agent Mark Stevens. Rumors swirled that the Pacers had a deal sending Artest to the Los Angeles Clippers for Corey Maghette, but the deal fell through. Artest has not played since Dec. 8.
> 
> The Cavs are off today. They will resume action on Saturday at Phoenix.


Since I taped the game, I'll probably watch it again. But losing this one hurts in a way. It really does.


----------



## remy23

> *Bryant outduels James in the end*
> *Last-second shot doesn't fall, Cavs drop heartbreaker to Lakers
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> LOS ANGELES -* Kobe Bryant wasn't great all night, just when he had to be.
> 
> LeBron James couldn't answer.
> 
> The Cavaliers held Bryant to what can be considered just an ``average night'' by his standards, but his flair for the dramatic was working just fine. Bryant nailed three difficult long-range jumpers in the stretch run to foil a gutsy Cavs' effort and lead his Lakers to a 99-98 win Thursday night at Staples
> Center.
> 
> Bryant suffered a sprained right wrist in the game and scored just 27 points, off the pace he'd set recently by scoring 40 or more points in five consecutive games. But he delivered in the clutch, while James couldn't.
> 
> James, who finished with 28 points and nine assists, split a pair of free throws with 5.2 seconds left that could've tied the game. Drew Gooden pulled down the rebound and called timeout with 4.2 seconds to go.
> 
> It set up a heart-pounding finish as Bryant stared down James at the final horn, but James' 18-foot jumper came up just short. Of all his accomplishments, James has never made a game-winning shot in the NBA.
> 
> Bryant has made many.
> 
> This one came with 8.6 seconds left, a fallaway over the top of James to break the tie for good. He also made jumpers from the same area to carry the Lakers with 1:50 left and 50 seconds left.
> 
> Eric Snow, along with Ira Newble and James, were relatively effective in slowing Bryant much of the night, keeping him from getting to the foul line until the last minute of the third quarter.
> 
> But Bryant's teammate, Lamar Odom, was very efficient and helpful to keep the Lakers in it. He scored 20 points with 10 rebounds and nine assists to fuel the Lakers, who also got 15 points from former Cavs center Chris Mihm.
> 
> The Cavs at least rolled out a new offensive attack. Instead of using the drive-and-kick game that has led to oodles of missed 3-pointers and become faulty since the loss of Larry Hughes, the strategy called for a high volume of post ups for James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas.
> 
> Ilgauskas had often been forgotten recently, averaging just 12 points since the loss of Hughes before Thursday night. Ilgauskas got the ball time and time again in the post this night, as the Cavs attempted just 11 3-pointers, making six. Ilgauskas scored 14 of his 29 points in the second quarter to stake the Cavs to a lead, but he was limited in the second half by foul trouble. It helped the Cavs shoot 55 percent in the losing effort.
> 
> In the end, the Cavs weren't good enough. They committed 14 turnovers that cost them 17 points and allowed the Lakers to shoot 51 percent and win the rebounding battle.
> 
> Luke Jackson scored 11 points off the bench, and Gooden had 15 points and 11 rebounds.
> 
> Anderson Varejao played for the first time this season and the first time since injuring his shoulder in the summer. His time was very limited, less than a minute in the third quarter.
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic also played for the first time since spraining his ankle six weeks ago, contributing seven uneventful minutes off the bench.


AV got less than a minute of PT? That's pointless. I know he was injured and just coming back but if that's the case, why even bring him out for such a short interval?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Good game to the Cavs. We're lucky that Hughes is hurt right now, or you probably would have blown us out. Do you like our supporting cast? Once in a while, they show up and it makes for good basketball.


----------



## Pioneer10

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good game to the Cavs. We're lucky that Hughes is hurt right now, or you probably would have blown us out. Do you like our supporting cast? Once in a while, they show up and it makes for good basketball.


 I think you guys have a great coach frankly: gets the most of players who failed elsewhere (Brown, Mihm, Parker) and even has the balls to sit his star player when the team is playing better.

He made Odom go right after Marshall play after play and we were slow to counter


----------



## -33-

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/daily_060113.html

"For all the incredible accomplishments LeBron has achieved in his young life, LBJ has still never hit the game-winning shot in a game. He didn’t do it at St. Vincent-St. Mary’s and he hasn’t done it as a pro. Last night’s potential game-winner drew front rim."


----------



## Pioneer10

Shaq_Diesel said:


> http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/daily_060113.html
> 
> "For all the incredible accomplishments LeBron has achieved in his young life, LBJ has still never hit the game-winning shot in a game. He didn’t do it at St. Vincent-St. Mary’s and he hasn’t done it as a pro. Last night’s potential game-winner drew front rim."


 He has hit shots to tie games though so I'm not sure this means very much


----------



## thekid

That's a pretty surprising stat actually. I'd expect LeBron to have the ball at the end of games and a situation to occur eventually. His HS team probably never had any such opportunities, I remember they visited a tournament here in LA and crushed one of the top teams out here.


----------

